# Gute Kopflampe gesucht



## zandertex (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,suche nach einer Hell und Weit leuchtenden,leichten LED Kopflampe.Das Teil muß keine Umschaltfunktionen,wie zB. Hell-Dunkel oder Weiss-Rotlicht haben.Preis Max.50 Euro.
Bitte nur Tips aus der Praxis.
Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## duck_68 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Ich bin mit meiner Petzel absolut zufrieden - würde sie sofort wieder kaufen!


----------



## zandertex (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

ich habe auch eine Petzl Led,und würde sie nie wieder kaufen,zum Angeln.Um Abends ein Buch im Bett zu lesen ist sie ok.Benutze zur Zeit eine vom Aldi,mit nur einer Led.Das Teil ist der Knaller.Aber der Zahn der Zeit knabert drann.Welche hast du den?
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## duck_68 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

ne Petzel Tikka Plus mit 4 Leds


----------



## Schakal0fant (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Beim Baustoffhändler Raab Karcher (arbeitet nen kollege von mir) gibts DIE WIRKLICH BESTE KOPFLAMPE DER WELT von Energizer für 10,10€ sie benötigt 3x AAA Batterien und hällt wirklich lange.. 

Ich lasse das ding wenn ich schlafen gehe sogar aufm kopf, weil sie einfach so bequem ist. 


so sieht sie aus:

http://www.new-energy-trade.de/Shop/Media/Shop/en627022.gif


----------



## zandertex (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

genau die habe ich auch,verglichen mit der Aldi leuchtet die Petzl wie eine Kerze.
Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

bei den LED Lampen schreitet die Entwicklung ziemlich schnell voran,-> eine billige aktuelle stellt praktisch alle die es vor anderthalb Jahren gab in den Schatten.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo,

die etwas preiswertere Alternative zu den sehr guten, haltbaren und allseits bewährten PETZL- Lampen
wären die Stirnlampen von SILVA. 
Qualitativ ebenfalls hochwertig, dabei aber etwas günstiger.
Mehrere Modelle zur Auswahl um wirklich das Passende zu finden.
Am besten Du suchst mal ein gut sortiertes Outdoorfachgeschäft auf.
Solche Nettigkeiten muss man vor dem Kauf mal auf dem Kopf und erläutert bekommen haben.

Gruß Tom


----------



## zesch (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo Zandertex !

guck mal bei Ebay oder vorab Info bei http://www.zebralight.com/

die H 30 ist völlig ausreichend + leicht 

mit der "neuen" H90 kannst Du Pflanzen wachsen lassen = 190 Lumen im 20 Minuten Boost..... ist aber noch zu schwer...

die Zebralights sind ware Kunstwerke: aus einem Stück gefräst (Alu)

die H 30 hat auch ein nachkauffreundliche Photo Batterie + einen 80 ° Kegel

die H 50 einen 120 Grad Kegel

je nach Geschmack + Verwendungszweck !

die H30 gibts teilweise einschl. Versand + Batterie schon ab 45 €

ohne Versand + ohne Batterie schon ab 35 €

Gruß
zesch


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hi ich hab mir so ein Teil bei gekauft, 10 €. Weiß gar nicht wie viele LED die hat, aber man kann auf verschiedenen Stufen einige Led zuschalten bis alle leuchten. Zusätzlich hat sie noch ne normale Birne.
Das ganze läuft auch mit den kleinen Batterien 3 oder 4 bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht sicher.

Hell ist sie wie Teufel benutze meist nur ein Led (erste Stufe), bevor ich mir so ein Ding für 50 € kaufe - hole ich mir lieber mal eine neue. 
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, die Led Technik entwikelt sich im Moment rasant da ja wie Ihr wisst bald die normale Glühlampe ausgedient hat und somit neue Lampen entwickelt werden auf Led und Leuchtstoffröhren Technik.

Mache nach her mal ein Foto und zähle die Led´s, jetzt muss ich maal langsam was machen bis später.

Schönen noch


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo Zandertex,

Jose und ich haben ja (stammtisch-)bekanntlich die gleiche, stammt vom Aldi-Nord und ist einfach prima (superhell (eine Hochleistungs-LED) ohne Schnickschnack).

Gucke heute abend mal nach der Firma, hatte die vor einigen Tagen schonmal im I-Netz gefunden, ist mir aber wieder entfallen.

Ggf. mal bei Aldi-Nord die Augen offenhalten, hoffentlich kommt die wieder in´s Angebot...

Gruß
Jürgen





P.S.:
da isse: http://www.melitec.de/pageID_6905087.html

hab da gerade mal angerufen, die (LED Stirnleuchte 9181/01) kostet 19,00 EUR + ca. 4 EUR Versand


----------



## Benson (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hi,

bin mit meiner Mammut sehr zufrieden!
http://www.yatego.com/carp-hunter-shop/p,4966351305c5d,45c9d28f91d238_8,mammut-lucido-tr1-kopflampe


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hi also bild machen habe ich vergessen aber die Lampe hat 6 Led und eine normale Funzelbirne.
Drückst du einmal geht ein led an, beim 2. mal gehen 3 Led an beim 3 drücken 6 und dann beim 4 mal nur die Funzelbirne.
Kommen 3 Batterien rein.
10,29 € bei toom, evtl genauso wie bei Raab Karcher


----------



## delsol (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Ich hatte mal eine außem LIDL mit 2 LED's, 3 AAA Batterien und Wasserdicht für 10€ ist aber nacht 6 Jahren Kaputt gegangen aber fürn 10er#6 Wenn die wieder da sind kaufen ich mir direkt mal 2. Und zur Zeit habe ich eine außem Möbelgeschäft mit 10 LED's, 3 AAA Batterien und lässt sich umschalten von 2, 6, 10 und Blinkend für 15€ oder so.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zandertex (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo,bedanke mich erst mal für eure Tips.

grüße zandertex


----------



## da Poser (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Die Petzl Tikka XP ist zwar nicht billig, ich bin jedoch damit zufrieden.

Zunächst sollte man sich fragen welche Batterien/ Akkus man verwenden möchte. Ich habe mich seinerzeit für die AAA bzw. Micro Größe entschieden weil ich damit auch den MP3 Player und einige andere Sachen befeuere.

Weiterhin gibt es Modelle mit mehreren einfachen LEDs oder mit einer hochwertigen LED. Was die Helligkeit angeht macht das praktisch keinen Unterschied, allerdings hat man bei Einzel- LEDs die Möglichkeit eine hochwertige Linse zu verbauen.
Damit kann man ein stark fokusiertes Spotlicht erzeugen, während die meisten Mehrfach- LEDs mehr für den Nahbereich gut sind.

Die Petzl Tikka XP hat eine hochwertige Linse mit der auch auf ca. 50m noch etwas angestrahlt werden kann. Für den Nahbereich oder zum Lesen ist sie mit einer Streuscheibe ausgestattet.
Meiner Meinung nach eine der besten Stirnlampen am Markt, einige Petzl Modelle sind auch bei der französischen Armee in Gebrauch.
Ich meine das spricht für sich, wobei auch die Bewertungen bei Globetrotter allesamt positiv sind.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=kz_01018&k_id=1307&hot=0

Falls sie dennoch nicht wegen des Budgets gefällt, würde ich mal bei Globi stöbern, das Bewertungssystem erleichtert die Suche enorm.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Ich hab 2 Led-Lenser und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Hatte vorher 2 Petzl aber die können den Led-Lensern nicht das Wasser reichen.



http://www.led-taschenlampen-fachhandel.de/ledlenserkopflampen/index.php


----------



## paul64 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Servus,

schau mal beim Globetrotter nach, entweder online oder fahr in den Laden in Bonn oder Köln, ist ja nicht so weit weg von Dir.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## zandertex (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Vielen Dank liebe Kollegen ,werde mir die Led Lenser H7 gönnen.

Grüße und dicke Fische,  Zandertex


----------



## Student (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hi! Kennst du Zexus? Diese Kopflampen werden (in Japan) von der Feuerwehr bei Bergungsarbeiten eingesetzt und sind explizit für Angler im Programm, der selbe Hersteller bietet auch Leuchtposen etc. an.


----------



## brandungsteufel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



zandertex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank liebe Kollegen ,werde mir die Led Lenser H7 gönnen.
> 
> Grüße und dicke Fische,  Zandertex



Hallo,

wenn ich mir so das Batteriefach anschaue sieht das aber nicht sehr bequem aus und das Design ist auch nicht der Hammer bei dem Preis.

Ich habe auch eine Tikka und die hat bis jetzt beim Brandungsangeln auch immer gereicht.

Grüsse


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Tikka und die hat bis jetzt beim Brandungsangeln auch immer gereicht.



Reicht auch... nur ist die Led-Lenser besser |supergri


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

In der Preisklasse der Petzl  ist eine eine mittelgrosse Fenix Taschenlampe mit Stirnbandhalterung  eine Alternative.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fenix-Flashlight-Bike-Headlight-Headlamp-Headband-Mount_W0QQitemZ370154577891
Die Fenix Taschenlampen sind sehr  leistungsstark und flexibel- 
ich hab  Fenix L2D  und Nitecore PD Ex10  Flashlights, mit denen hat man auf mehr als 100m Sicht und  bei  low output um 70h Dauerbetrieb; bisher verwende ich eine billige Kopflampe, die sich sehr gut tragen lässt, und sehr hell ist -  kann dir  nicht sagen wie der Tragkomfort des Fenix  Kopfbands ist.


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Moin...
Ich habe mir "drüben" im Wal-Mart dieses Modell von Energizer gegönnt (ca. US$ 20)
http://www.energizer.com/SiteCollectionImages/products/lighting/outdoor/large/HD5L330DE-LPENR.jpg
Die "Trialfinder" macht ihrem Namen echt Ehre -  der 1 W Strahler ist der Hammer! Aber allein die beiden weissen LEDs reichen schon aus, um nicht im Dunklen zu stolpern...  Leider habe ich die hier noch nicht gefunden!


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

das könnte die Version für Europa sein. Ziemlich krasser Scheinwerfer. 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stirnlampe-Kopfleuchte-ENERGIZER-Headlight-EXTREME-1-W_W0QQitemZ190268894238


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

hab noch diese Combo:
http://www.maglite.de/index.php?mid=3&pid=10
http://www.niteize.com/popex.php?category_id=28&product_id=110
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...ot=0&GTID=d2159c2d66186fe478cfa07f6d128825a32
für "normale" Tätigkeiten, wo ich keine ultrahelle Beleuchtung brauche

sieht auf den ersten Blick wie zusammengefrickelt aus, hat sich aber bewährt (passt auch in (fast) jede Tasche)


----------



## zandertex (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Bin begeistert über eure Tips,aber Led Lenser H7 liegt uneinholbar vorne.

Grüße zandertex


----------



## gründler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Bruder Vater und ich haben diese hier,der Turbo boost ist echt krass da ist nix mit reinschauen,und auch sonst tut sie seit 2 J.ihre dienste bei allen 3 ohne Probleme.Mit Batterie anzeige usw usw.

http://www.bergfreunde.de/outdoor+ausruestung/stirnlampen/petzl+tactikka+xp+adapt+stirnlampe.html?_artperpage=50


Für die ganz harten hier mal was zum Feuer machen,die Lampe gibs wirklich so zu kaufen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsV3-IvS8UA&feature=related

Oder zum Eier braten

http://www.wickedlasers.com/lasers/Wicked_Lights-74-0.html


----------



## zandertex (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo Kollegen,habe gestern meine Led Lenser H7 erhalten,für 45 Euro inkl.Vers. aus der Bucht(kein Händler im Umfeld hatte das Teil vorrätig) und konnte es nicht erwarten das es endlich dunkel wird.
Um es kurz zu machenas Teil ist so hell das es hell ist.Die Sonne auf der Stirn!!!!.
Ob kreisrundes Nah oder Fern(Punkt)licht.Das Teil ist stufenlos dimmbar,was will Mann mehr.Kann die Produktaussage auf der Homepage nur bestätigen.
Ich war und bin immer noch von der Aldi Lampe begeistert,Preis-Leistungs bezogen unschlagbar.Aber die H7  leuchtet in einer anderen (Preis)Liga.

Noch eine Frage zu dem Teil.Laut Beschreibung dürfen keine Akkus verwendet werden,hats trotzdem schon mal jemand versucht?

Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Akkus haben 1,2 Volt und Batterien 1,5 Volt.

Probier es doch einfach aus mit den Akkus und berichte dann davon :m

Led-Lenser ist wirklich ne Liga für sich....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



zandertex schrieb:


> ... Noch eine Frage zu dem Teil.Laut Beschreibung dürfen keine Akkus verwendet werden ...



Habe letzte Woche mal mit der Firma Zweibrüder (dem Hersteller der H7) telefoniert, weil ich mich für die H7R interessiert habe, die ja mit Akkus+Ladegerät betrieben bzw. ausgeliefert wird.

Habe dann bei dieser Gelegenheit auch mal die Frage gestellt, ob die normale H7 mit handelsüblichen Akkus betrieben werden kann. Das wurde verneint, da es da wohl zu Problemen mit der Elektronik kommen könnte. Die Akkus, die mit der H7R geliefert würden, wären "speziell", und die H7R extra für solche (um)gebaut.

Was man von diesen Aussagen halten soll, überlass ich jedem Interessierten selber.

Ich hab mich dann doch für die H7 entschieden (sollte nächste Woche ankommen) und kauf weiter brav Batterien. Naja, die hab ich schliesslich für meine MagLites auch immer gekauft, so what.

Hab mit "speziellen" Akkus schon mal tolle Erfahrungen gemacht, die durfte ich bei Bedarf dann immer im Fachhandel bestellen, bis dann diese fast überall aus dem Bezugs-Programm genommen und immer seltener (und somit teurer) wurden.

#h


----------



## zandertex (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Hallo,das Teil (H7) funzt seit Heute mit Akkus genau so gut wie mit Batterien.Langzeittests stehen aber noch aus.

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

So, die H7 ist soeben auch bei mir angekommen... ach, ich brauch keinen Sommer mehr, hab jetzt die Sonne in der Tasche |bigeyes wow!

Und die Dimm- und Fokusfunktion....vom Allerfeinsten! #6


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Wo gibt es die zu kaufen & was kostet die?


----------



## kelly.net (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Bei Penny ist zur zeit eine im Angebot für 10€
hab mir die geholt, macht super hell, kann man auch dimmen und hat rot Licht!
braucht 3 nomale kleine batterien, ist echt klasse für des geld!


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

na toll, das wär genau was für mich, aber bei mir gibts keinen Penny in der Nähe


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die zu kaufen & was kostet die?



z.B.
hier
oder
hier

#h


----------



## BigGamer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

die ist ganz schön teuer
gibts nix Gutes in der 15-Euro-Klasse?

PS: thx Rubber Duck


----------



## Borg (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Also ich habe ne Headlight von Spro für 13,50 € und die hat bisher ihren Zweck wunderbar erfüllt. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## dodo12 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Ich habe eine von Hudora für 5€. Ist nach meinem Eindruck sehr hell, streut allerdings nicht so gut wie andere, aber es geht trotzdem gut beim Angeln.


----------



## kelly.net (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



BigGamer schrieb:


> na toll, das wär genau was für mich, aber bei mir gibts keinen Penny in der Nähe


 
Ich glaub die kann man auch online kaufen, aber weiß ich ned zu 100%


----------



## Franky (14. August 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Sodele... Da meine allererste Kopflampe, die man mir 2003 mal aus dem Penny-Laden mitbrachte, am letzten WE ihren Geist aufgab und ich noch eine kleinere und handlichere Lampe brauche, als der SCheinwerfer aus den USA, hab eich mir die LED-Lenser H7 gegönnt. Alter Schwede, geiles Teil. Klasse Focussierung, dimmbar und nicht "klobig".... Das Akku-Ding musste nicht sein, zumal noch mal n guter Zwanni teurer... :m Macht Lust auf Nachtangeln!!! :m


----------



## Erik_D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



zandertex schrieb:


> Vielen Dank liebe Kollegen ,werde mir die Led Lenser H7 gönnen.
> 
> Grüße und dicke Fische,  Zandertex



^^Sehr gute Wahl!!!! Absolut genial das Teil.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. August 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Die Zweibrüder- LED- Lampen gehören mit Innova, Silva und Petzl sicherlich zu den Besten am Markt.
Das der Akku bei der Zweibrüder spezieller Natur ist, kann ich mir beim besten Willen auch nicht vorstellen.
Es gibt nunmal Akkus auf Basis Nickelcadmium, Nickel- Metallhydrid, Lithium oder Lithiumpolymer und das war es dann auch.
Es ist höchstens möglich, dass in dem Akkupack(ich vermute ein Nickelmetallhydrid) eine kleine Schaltung verbaut ist, die aus dem Akku, der pro Zelle nunmal Standard nur 1,2 Volt bringt, 1,5 Volt zaubert oder drei in Serie geschaltete von 3,6Volt auf 3,2 Volt bremst und dafür den Strom anhebt.
Sowas geht mit Mikrotransformatoren, Spannungsteilerschaltungen, kleinen integrierten Schaltungen (ICs)...
Des Weiteren könnte eine Z- Diode verbaut sein, die dafür sorgt, dass die Lampe komplett ausgeht, wenn der Akku einen gewissen Entladezustand erreicht hat, damit die Leuchte auch nur leuchtet, wenn sie ein Mindestmaß an Leuchtkraft hat und gleichzeitig zum Schutz des Akkupacks vor Tiefentladung.
Denn die Hochleistungs- LEDs vom Typ Luxeon, Cree, Osram Ostar müssen eine Konstantstromquelle von mind. 3,0 Volt haben, um optimal powern zu können. Im Gegensatz zu den normalen 5mm LEDs, reichen denen 2,2 Volt und 20mA Strom nicht aus.
Beim Betrieb der Lampe mit normalen Batterien hieße das, dass die Lampe bei frischen Batterien an ihrer Belastungsgrenze oder knapp drüber ist, denn eine frische 1,5 Volt- Batterie, bringt real gut 1,8Volt, macht bei angenommen 3 Batterien im Batteriefach einen Überschuss von 0,9 Volt. Das ist ne Menge Holz.
Um das genau beurteilen zu können, müsste ich aber so ne H7 vor mir liegen haben, dazu am Besten den Akkupack in zerlegter Form.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

hab keine Ahnung, ob´s was ist, aber bei Aldi (Süd) gibt´s nächste Woche auch wieder Kopflampen

ggf. ja eine günstige Alternative.......#c


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> hab keine Ahnung, ob´s was ist, aber bei Aldi (Süd) gibt´s nächste Woche auch wieder Kopflampen
> 
> ggf. ja eine günstige Alternative.......#c



Nun ja, schwer zu sagen, da man auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen kann, was es für eine LED ist.
1 Watt Leistung ist schonmal nicht sonderlich viel, aber kommt halt auch drauf an, was man damit machen will.
Um abends am Auto rumzuschrauben, Kleinteile im Angelgerätekasten zu suchen oder mal im Dunkeln ein Vorfach zu binden reicht es.|rolleyes
Willst du am Boden auch mal was Kleines herunter gefallenes suchen oder die Lampe als Fahrradersatzscheinwerfer nutzen, schaut es mit einem Watt mau aus.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

1 Watt ist nicht  unbedingt wenig helligkeit, die haben die Leistungsaufnahme als Leistungsangabe (output) abgedruckt-  komische Angaben. Leider sieht sie auch etwas komisch aus


Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Franky (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



			
				sensitiv... schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Watt Leistung ist schonmal nicht sonderlich viel, aber kommt halt auch drauf an, was man damit machen will.


Für eine Standardleuchte stimmts, aber für LED ist das eine ganze Menge, wie ich meine. Meine Energizer hat eine "nur" 1 W-LED neben zwei 5 mm Standards, und reingucken mag ich nicht wirklich in das Ding! 
Ich werd mir die mal ansehen, zumal für mich wichtig ist, dass der Focus einstellbar ist.


----------



## Jemir (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

ich hab mir eine von Sylva gekauft. vorne nur der Strahler und am Hinterkopf 2 Akkupacks. Der normale Verkaufspreis liegt wohl irgendwo bei 130 Euro, in der Bucht etwas billiger:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Silva-LED-Stirnl...mpen?hash=item3ca03fef75&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Franky schrieb:


> Für eine Standardleuchte stimmts, aber für LED ist das eine ganze Menge, wie ich meine. Meine Energizer hat eine "nur" 1 W-LED neben zwei 5 mm Standards, und reingucken mag ich nicht wirklich in das Ding!
> Ich werd mir die mal ansehen, zumal für mich wichtig, der Focus einstellbar ist.



Ich sag mal so:
3 Watt- LEDs sind nichts besonderes mehr, über 5 Watt LEDs freut man sich hier in Europa noch immer ein Loch ins Knie, beides gilt schon als gängig.
In Fernost ist man schon etwas weiter, da begegnet man auch schon 8 - 12 Watt- Brennern.
Natürlich kann man auch in einen Lichtstrahl, aus einer 1 Watt- LED nicht entspannt reinschauen und sich auch die Augen schädigen, wenn man nur lang genug reinglotzt.
Für meinen Geschmack darf es bei einer Lampe, die nur mit einer LED bestückt ist, dann bitte doch eine 2- 3 Watt LED sein, mit einem gut verarbeiteten, verstellbaren Reflektor.
So ein Teil kauft man sich meiner Meinung nach, wie ein gutes Kochmesser, nur einmal im Leben und der Nutzwert ist immens.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Jemir schrieb:


> ich hab mir eine von Sylva gekauft. vorne nur der Strahler und am Hinterkopf 2 Akkupacks. Der normale Verkaufspreis liegt wohl irgendwo bei 130 Euro, in der Bucht etwas billiger:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Silva-LED-Stirnl...mpen?hash=item3ca03fef75&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14



Joo, das ist ne Lampe, da geht was und die taugt auch was#6!


----------



## Jemir (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack darf es bei einer Lampe, die nur mit einer LED bestückt ist, dann bitte doch eine 2- 3 Watt LED sein, mit einem gut verarbeiteten, verstellbaren Reflektor.


 
genau das gefällt mir an der Silva. Du hast vorne nur einen verstellbaren Reflektor und nicht noch die Akkus drin. Bei den meisten anderen "billigen" Lampen kannst Du den Winkel entweder nicht verstellen oder Durch das Akkugewicht macht sich der Reflektor immer selbstständig


----------



## Franky (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



			
				sensitiv schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Teil kauft man sich meiner Meinung nach, wie ein gutes Kochmesser, nur einmal im Leben und der Nutzwert ist immens.


Naja, ich nicht... Dafür ist der Fortschritt bei der Beleuchtung doch zu schnell, und mein Kochmesser hat schon ein bisserl mehr gekostet, als 9,99... Die Zwillinge sind schon etwas teurer, aber da wird sich nicht ganz so viel ändern. Leider ist ja gerade in diesem Bereich der Messerschmiedekunst ein großes Loch enstanden (Stichwort Damaskus), aber das ist hier ja nicht Thema.
Dann warte ich lieber mit der 1-W-Lampe für'n Zehner bis die 10-W-LED-Flutlichter hier zu haben sind, bevor ich 100 - 150 € für eine "altertümliche Funzel" hinblättere :q


----------



## Jemir (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

meinst Du das Du da besser siehste? ich habe meine nur auf der kleinsten Stufe, 3Watt mach ich nur wenn ich das andere Ufer absuche. Was nutzt Dir ein 10 Watt Brenner wenn Du ihn nicht brauchst?  Oder haste auch nen AMG zum in der Tempo 30 Zone fahren ?!?


----------



## Franky (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Wenn ich einen Clown gefrühstückt hätte, würde ich sagen, dass mir das auch reicht, wenn ich am Bächlein angel - für richtige Gewässer ist schon mehr nötig... :q Dafür integriere ich auch mein Fernglas in die Brille :q Aber man sollte auch die Smilies beachten, oder? :m 
Momentan sind sowohl die 1-W-LED aus meiner Energizer als auch die 3-W-LED aus der H7 für mich vollkommen ausreichend... #h

PS: mein "Tschechenporsche" kann auch mehr als nötig, ist aber weissgott kein "AMG" (oder Abt oder Alpina oder oder oder). Man muss es ja nicht ausreizen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

also ich hatte gestern abend die H7 im Einsatz: Zucker!

toll die Dimmfunktion, auf unterster Stufe ist normales Angeln und Gehen möglich, dazu noch die Fokusfunktion, so dass man von Streulicht (zum Gehen) auf Punktlicht (zum Fummeln) umschwenken kann

naja, und wenn man den Turbo voll reinknallt, hat man prinzipiell den absoluten Durchblick (ü150m Leuchtweite)

und alles mit einer Hand bedienbar & so schön klein und leicht - bin begeistert!


----------



## Mendener (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> also ich hatte gestern abend die H7 im Einsatz: Zucker!
> 
> toll die Dimmfunktion, auf unterster Stufe ist normales Angeln und Gehen möglich, dazu noch die Fokusfunktion, so dass man von Streulicht (zum Gehen) auf *Punktlicht (zum Fummeln) *umschwenken kann
> 
> ...




... und ich dachte du würdest die beim ANGELN verwenden :q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Mendener schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte du würdest die beim ANGELN verwenden :q



|rotwerden...hab halt mehrere Hobbys...


----------



## Franky (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



			
				Gummiente schrieb:
			
		

> [..] und alles mit einer Hand bedienbar & so schön klein und leicht - bin begeistert


Soso... Erst Rumfummeln, dann den Turbo reinknallen und mit einer Hand zur Begeisterung.... :q:q:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*






isch sach nix mehr...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Jose (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

:vik: von rubber duck lernen heißt fürs leben lernen :vik:​ 

will auch so 'ne lampe samt zubehör​​


----------



## Ulli3D (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Naja, die Technik geht halt mit Riesenschritten voran. Wenn ich bedenke, was meine MagLite vor 13 Jahren gekostet hat! Sie hat aber den großen Vorteil, zur Not ist sie halt handlich und schwer und gut geeignet, eine Melone zu zerteilen 

Die Frage ist immer, wofür brauche ich die Leuchte? Als Leuchte für die Nachsuche habe ich mittlerweile einen Akku-Scheinwerfer mit einer Leuchtweite von 1.500 m, brauch den aber nur, um die nächsten 10 - 20 m auszuleuchten. Die MagLite ist eigentlich nur noch als unverwüstliches Instrument zur Selbstverteidigung im Rucksack (im Fall des Falles unerreichbar) und zum Beleuchten des Rückweges vom Hochsitz hab ich eine MiniMag, die ist mehr als genug und verscheucht das Wild nicht unnötig.

Zum Angeln sollte eigentlich so etwas wie die ALDI Latüchte reichen, wer braucht denn eine Weite von mehr als 50 m beim Angeln? Bisher bin ich sogar mit meinen normalen LED-Funzeln, die gerade mal 5 m weit weichen, ausgekommen. Auf jeden Fall, Donnerstag Morgen bin ich beim Albrecht Süd #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Franky schrieb:


> Naja, ich nicht... Dafür ist der Fortschritt bei der Beleuchtung doch zu schnell, und mein Kochmesser hat schon ein bisserl mehr gekostet, als 9,99...



Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden.#d|uhoh:
Wenn ich schreibe, dass ich mir eine Sache nur einmal im Leben kaufe, dann meine ich selbstverständlich automatisch, das ich Qualität kaufe und dementsprechend tief in die Tasche greife.
Da reden wir also ganz sicher nicht von einer 9,99 Euro Leuchte, eher über eine für 99,99 Euro.


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

wenn es richtig gut und amtlich sein soll kommt er um eine Fenix Taschenlampe mit Headband nicht rum. Würd ich sagen.

Diese 1W versus 10 W oder auch 3W Diskussion- das ist wie mit den noch höher auflösenden neuen Digitalkameras. Wenn man die Leistung nicht braucht schmerz der verschwendete Speicher, in diesem Fall die Lebensdauer der  Batterie  schon sehr.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Zum Angeln sollte eigentlich so etwas wie die ALDI Latüchte reichen, wer braucht denn eine Weite von mehr als 50 m beim Angeln?



Ja nu, es gibt ja auch Armbanduhren, die bis 500m tiefe wasserdicht sind. Ein unbestreitbarer Vorteil wenn Dein Schiff untergeht und Du da unten wissen willst, wie spät es ist.


----------



## Andal (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja nu, es gibt ja auch Armbanduhren, die bis 500m tiefe wasserdicht sind. Ein unbestreitbarer Vorteil wenn Dein Schiff untergeht und Du da unten wissen willst, wie spät es ist.



Toll und dann kann man auf der Uhr nix erkennen, weil die Kopflampe bei 5 m schon schlapp machte. So ein Schiffsuntergang kann einem wirklich den ganzen Abend versauen!


----------



## Franky (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich missverstanden.#d|uhoh:
> Wenn ich schreibe, dass ich mir eine Sache nur einmal im Leben kaufe, dann meine ich selbstverständlich automatisch, das ich Qualität kaufe und dementsprechend tief in die Tasche greife.
> Da reden wir also ganz sicher nicht von einer 9,99 Euro Leuchte, eher über eine für 99,99 Euro.



Moinmoin,
ich fürchte, dass ich Dich schon richtig verstanden habe, nur konnte ich wohl nicht das rüberbringen, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte... ICH würde mir nie "eine Lampe für's Leben" kaufen, denn wie schon geschrieben, ist da der Fortschritt (Lichtausbeute, Energieeffizienz) zu groß. Wenn ich da an meine erste gute Funzel zurückdenke... Petzl "keine Ahnung mehr wie heisst": 4,5 V Blockbatterie am "Heck", Standardglühlampe (nix Halogen, Xenon, Argon oder sonstige Edelgase) vorn  Das war 2001.... Inzwischen sind 8 Jahre vergangen und seit September 2003 liegt das Ding unbenutzt in der Schublade, weil von der ersten Penny-LED-Kopflampe abgelöst...


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> isch sach nix mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber ich !!! :vik:



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> dass man von Streulicht (zum Gehen) auf Punktlicht (zum Fummeln) umschwenken kann


----------



## Ulli3D (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Mensch Honey, das ist doch eindeutig ein minderschwerer Fall, er hat doch zugegeben, also quasi gestanden:



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> |rotwerden...hab halt mehrere Hobbys...



:vik:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. September 2009)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Honeyball schrieb:


> aber ich !!!



zuviel der Ehre...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:g​


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

gestern 24h-Rennen Nürburgring Kurzbesuch:

in der Nacht mal an die Strecke gegangen, Kollege mit 4er-D-Cell-Maglite, ich hatte mir die H7 umgeschnallt, aber vorerst ausgelassen

kommt ein (netter) Holländer auf uns zu, textet meinen Kumpel an von wg. Taschenlampe und zeigt seine 2er-AA-LED-Taschenlampe von wegen so viel heller und besser wie die alte Maglite

Vergleichsleuchten in den Wald ... ich hab dann mal kurz die H7 angemacht, da ist er leicht enttäuscht weitergezogen...:g


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Vergleichsleuchten im Wald :q

Früher, als kleine Jungs, hat man was anderes verglichen 

Woran hast Du erkannt, dass es ein Niederländer war?

Und singt: "Orange trägt nur die Müllabfuhr..."


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Vergleichsleuchten im Wald





Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Vergleichsleuchten in den Wald


musst Du schon richtig lesen!



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Früher, als kleine Jungs, hat man was anderes verglichen


ach Ulli, wat Ihr Jägers im Wald so alles treibt, dat wollen wir hier gar nich wissen...

...Ihr nehmt ja sogar Hunde (mit)...


----------



## jole1232 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

hab eine für 9 euro gekauft ist ein bahn frei leuchtet 20 m in umkreis fenomenal. 22 ledds. grüß jole1232


----------



## strawinski (21. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

mein Angelpertner hat letztens im Boot seine ausgepackt....ich war vollkommen erschüttert was er für einen Power hatte. Nun ist dies ja nicht nur fürs nahe, sondern wenn man zurück rudert an den steg, was bei nacht im stockdunkeln einfach klasse ist. Hier ist diese Lampe....also meine werd ich wohl beerdigen müssen....Wenn ich bedenk was die Led technik so bringt.....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

keine Ahnung, ob sie was taugt, aber bei Aldi (Süd) gibt´s am Montag auch wieder welche:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_21507.htm?WT.mc_id=2010-08-23-16-34​


----------



## micha84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

gibts auch bei lidl für 4 euro xD mit 4 led's glaub ich ^^....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



micha84 schrieb:


> gibts auch bei lidl für 4 euro xD mit 4 led's glaub ich ^^....



Lampen mit mehreren LEDs, kannst du meist in die Tonne kloppen.
So ne Lampe hat entweder eine richtige LED(z.B. Chip- LED wie Cree, Seoul Z, Luxeon, Nichia) und ne gescheite Optik(Reflektor) dazu oder man lässt es.
Diese Tuntenleuchten mit 2, 20 oder 64 LED's(gibt's in tausend Varianten), vom Format superhelle 5mm- Standard- LED, lässt man am Besten bei dem liegen, der sie verkaufen will.

Diese Leuchte, die bei Aldi Süd kommen soll, könnte was taugen. Die letzte, die bei Aldi angeboten wurde, sah etwas anders und auch hochwertiger aus und war richtig gut.
Sollte man sich mal anschauen, wenn man nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Diese Leuchte, die bei Aldi Süd kommen soll, könnte was taugen. Die letzte, die bei Aldi angeboten wurde, sah etwas anders und auch hochwertiger aus und war richtig gut.
> Sollte man sich mal anschauen, wenn man nicht allzu viel Geld ausgeben möchte.



denke ich auch - 90 Lumen und 3stufige Lichtstärke (& gottseidank kein Blink-Modus den kein normaler Mensch braucht) hört sich recht gut an, insbesondere für u10EUR


----------



## micha84 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

naja man sollte auch keine wissenschaft draus machen ^^..... für 1-2 einsätze im monat sollte so eine 4 euro lampe ausreichen, ich habe im geschäft eine kopflampe die rund 65 euro gekostet hat und markenqualität hat.... das ding verreckt alle 2-3 wochen immer wen man es braucht ist die birne tot oder die geht einfach nicht an. 
somit sagt es mir das qualität nicht immer teuer sein muss!!!


----------



## strawinski (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

also wenn ich ne kopflampe kaufe, dann richt ich mich nach den höhlenforschern. die sollten die besten haben...aldi, naja für 9€ ich weiß nicht....


----------



## meisterJäger (24. August 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen nur kurz zu meiner Kopflampe:

*Petzl Tikka*

klein, leicht, ausreichend hell und ne lange Leuchtdauer.
Hat jetzt erst wieder mit frisch geladenen Akkus 3 Nächte gehalten und wurde dann schwächer hat aber noch ausreichend Licht gemacht.
Einen Tageslichtgenerator brauche ich sicher nicht beim Angeln.
Liegt der Haupteinsatzzweck (Anködern, Abhaken, Keschern) doch seltenst weiter als 2m weit weg.


----------



## Banny (4. September 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Habe mir diese Lampe gleich zweimal
gekauft. Kann sie nur empfehlen, bin damit
sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. September 2010)

*AW: Gute Kopflampe gesucht*

Wem die Ledlenser H7 gefällt, der Preis aber ein bisschen hoch ist, kann sich ja dieses Angebt mal anschauen:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29435

Hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert, bin sehr zufrieden mit der Lampe.


----------

